# Mosquito 10-1



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Today felt more like a July or August day than it did October 1st. We decided to get our trip in today to beat the rain and the cold front that's coming later this week. We fished the eastside in 12-14 fow. Same setup that we always use, my brother was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and nibbles. We got into a little nicer size fish today, but we still had our share of throwbacks too. Size ranged from 10-14 inches for the fish that we kept. We ended up keeping 25 crappie and 4 nice bluegill. We left about 11:30 to beat the heat. Water temperature was 70 degrees.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

nice fish. I,M layed up right now will be out soon[I think]going to try evening trolling for eyes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like you’ve got shallow and deep fish there. Glad you guys had a good day. Got really hot out there. I was on Shenango.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

We got a late start Tuesday. We didn't get to our spot until about 7:45. There was a nice wind for drifting but as the morning went on it kinda died down some. We had planned to stay longer than we did but when the wind died the bite really slowed down and it was getting pretty hot so we left. The forecast that my brother saw said the wind was suppose to be 10-20 mph from the south. Wunderground.com, that's what I check, said 11 mph from the southwest. It might have made it to 10 mph but it didn't last all morning.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

My brother and I did Monday thru Wednesd this week. We did 35,22,25. Mon n sure 8-10 for, Tues side 11-13 for, wed s side 10-13 for. 1/4 on weight, 1/16 jigs, various tails. B garlands,pan assassin,s pro and a couple other brands. Best colors changed each day but something purple ,elect.chic ,Cajun cric., and grass hopper were best. Drifted the whole time and moved continuous.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Capt.pat said:


> My brother and I did Monday thru Wednesd this week. We did 35,22,25. Mon n sure 8-10 for, Tues side 11-13 for, wed s side 10-13 for. 1/4 on weight, 1/16 jigs, various tails. B garlands,pan assassin,s pro and a couple other brands. Best colors changed each day but something purple ,elect.chic ,Cajun cric., and grass hopper were best. Drifted the whole time and moved continuous.


 Sounds like you guys did really good. I have at least 15 different colors of Bobby Garlands and it changes from trip to trip as to what color they want. Glitter critter and crystal did the best for me Tuesday.


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

Any idea of the water temp ? 
Great reports
Thanxs


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Mon n side 70.3, Tues s side 71.8-74,wed s side 72.9-74.2.my bro reminded me that pink was hot color also specifically ' vegas' and ' pink panther.'


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Looks like you’ve got shallow and deep fish there. Glad you guys had a good day. Got really hot out there. I was on Shenango.


Try any "special" lures?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

water is now in the low to mid 60's depending on the time of day. shallows are probably in the 50's


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Try any "special" lures?


 Can’t say I did. Got four poles rigged with my old faithful’s that have been productive. Maybe next trip if I can get this old brain to remember.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> water is now in the low to mid 60's depending on the time of day. shallows are probably in the 50's


Better upgrade your electronics


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

No, I'm pretty sure the thermometer I use to check the water temperature and verify my electronics is pretty spot on. Only takes a minute or two a few times a day.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lgmthbs said:


> Better upgrade your electronics


Just for giggles, what day, time, and location were you fishing mosquito. I started the day in 2ft or less on sunday after a low in the upper 50's (trucks temperature gauge, not a calibrated thermometer) the night before. Surface water temperature near the causeway on the east side was 61deg. Water near the mid lake area at 11 am was 60.8deg and varied up to 61.3 degrees. At 5pm water near the dam was 64degrees. Water 5 feet down was tested twice and I did't see a noticeable difference in temperature. I woke up to two nights in the low 50's/ upper 40's. I would surmise that the water could drop a degree or 3 over night in some shallow water areas. 
If you have some warmer water I would love to know, I bet the fish would be stacked there this time of year!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Based on USGS dam output temps have ranged between between 65 and 72 in the last 7 days and Capt Pat saw between 70-74 on Monday, so I wouldn't think the shallow water is 50's, IMHO.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a man with a thermometer fishing on a cold day. what do i know. I find that temperature varies on based on how cold the night is. Dam temperatures are are usually the most stable, especially when draw down has ended, and tend to run warmer than shallow flats that have more severe fluctuations. You can use your own personal data to help anticipate fish movements through the day. It really helps to not get skunked on your "home" lake.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Fished 10/8-9-10. Did 27, 32, 28. Biggest 13.5 most we're 9-10.5. plenty of throwbacks. Fished s side concentrating 11-14 fow. 1/4 and 1/2 barrel sinkers and 1/16 jigs. Used a variety of tails but black shad firetail and bleeding shad we're by far the best . Water temps: 10/8 - 65.6-69.9, 10/9- 64.6-68, 10/10- 62.7 e side 64.9 w side final to we had was 67.1 in 13 fow at 1:00pm.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I fished yesterday. We launched at the causeway, about 7am, and were the first truck in the parking lot. I guess everyone was waiting for it to warm up. We used the trolling motor to move around until the wind picked up enough to give us a good drift. My brother was using minnows and I was using Bobby Garlands and nibbles. The fish were anywhere from 9-14 fow. We caught fish in every depth, mostly throw backs. We never did find a spot that held a lot of keepers but we did manage to get 18 keeper crappie and 1 bluegill. It was a little chilly but still a enjoyable day to be on the lake. The water temperature had dropped 8 degrees since our last trip 9 days ago. It was 62 when we got there and 63 when we left. Next trip we're going to check out the north side to see if there's any warmer water on that side.


----------

